# Eclipse Sprachpaket



## MG42_a64dx86 (18. Dez 2008)

Ich suche ein Sprachpaket für Eclipse 3.4.1
Habe zwar gesucht, aber elider nichts gefunden was als Langugaga Pack oder Sprachdateien akzeptiert werden kann.
War auch schon ein Link nach hier ins Forum dabei, aber leider kein letztendlicher Link zum gescheiten runterladen.
Der Link nach eclipse-Forum.de/... sah auch vielversprechend aus, leider gab es dort auch nur einen toten Link zu Version 3.2.2 (oder so).:bloed: 
Englisch kann ich zwar, aber wenn es das gibt für Version 3.4.1, dann weiss bestimmt jemand wo es das gibt.

Gruß MG42_a64dx86  :toll:


----------



## Ebenius (19. Dez 2008)

Ich hab nur kurz überflogen: Hilft *das*?


----------



## MG42_a64dx86 (19. Dez 2008)

Japp, das hilft mir! Sogar ganz komfortabel dass Eclipse das selbst aktualisiert.
Danke


----------



## Ebenius (19. Dez 2008)

TO, bitte Thread abhaken!


----------

